# Romantic Violin and Piano songs



## FatEd123 (Jul 15, 2006)

I am looking for anyone that knows of a compliation CD or any good songs that are either solo violin or piano compositions, or both violin and piano. I am just looking for some good romantic classical music, and the violin and piano are my 2 favorite instruments.  I'd appreciate any replies, thank you in advance.


----------

